

Mesosphere Turns Data Center into One Huge Computer - florianleibert
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2014/12/11/with-data-center-os-mesosphere-turns-data-center-into-one-huge-computer/

======
florianleibert
Related articles:

GigaOM Jonathan Vanian [https://gigaom.com/2014/12/07/mesospheres-new-data-
center-mo...](https://gigaom.com/2014/12/07/mesospheres-new-data-center-
mother-brain-will-blow-your-mind/)

TechCrunch Ron Miller [http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/07/mesosphere-releases-
first-d...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/07/mesosphere-releases-first-data-
center-os-and-announces-36m-in-funding/)

VentureBeat Jordan Novet [http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/07/mesosphere-
funding/](http://venturebeat.com/2014/12/07/mesosphere-funding/)

WSJ Deborgah Gage [http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/12/08/mesosphere-
ra...](http://blogs.wsj.com/venturecapital/2014/12/08/mesosphere-
raises-36-million-for-data-center-operating-system/?KEYWORDS=mesosphere)

The New Stack Alex Williams [http://thenewstack.io/mesosphere-develops-a-data-
center-oper...](http://thenewstack.io/mesosphere-develops-a-data-center-
operating-system-and-raises-36m-from-khosla-ventures/)

